# Southern Ireland



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

We have been told Southern Ireland is a very beautiful country to tour.Can any body recommend the MUST SEE places to visit. 

Chris :roll:


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Southern Ireland was the last name the british tried to give Ireland under the Government of Ireland Act 1920.......apparently the people there now call it the Republic of Ireland........

What sorta things are you interested in?

The west is wild and friendly.

What time of year are you thinking?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I to would like to visit, I hear the Fly fishing is the mutts. Must get there before I pop me clogs.


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> I to would like to visit, I hear the Fly fishing is the mutts. Must get there before I pop me clogs.


salmon fishing is supposed to be getting better now the drift net fishing is banned...


----------



## chris1955 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Republic of Ireland*

My apologies Jams...Republic of Ireland it is. We will probably be going in late spring early summer.

Chris


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

jams101 said:


> sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > I to would like to visit, I hear the Fly fishing is the mutts. Must get there before I pop me clogs.
> ...


That'll do for me. Thanks


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

We have been to the Republic three times in a motor caravan now and as far as you can sum up a country in just a few words:

In 1996 Wicklow then Kerry

Wicklow calm and very Irish, Kerry full of tourists but the Dingle penninsula quieter and somehow better than the ring of Kerry.

In 2004 Mayo, Galway and Clare

We loved Mayo and the coast of Clare. Galway less so but the part that is Connemara was excellent.

In 2007 Mayo Sligo and Donegal and Antrim in NI.

>Read about our trip here<

We will be back, Dingle Mayo and Donegal are all going to be repeated.


----------

